
London Mayoral Elections 2016: A site to help voters decide - sebpowell
https://www.getagent.co.uk/london-mayor/
======
Desustorm
This is nice - I hadn't even considered anybody but Labour/Conservative and
this gave some flavour as to where their focuses lie. Disappointed that none
of them want to expand LHR though.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
> I hadn't even considered anybody but Labour/Conservative

See this: [https://www.londonelects.org.uk/im-voter/how-
vote](https://www.londonelects.org.uk/im-voter/how-vote)

And note that "You have 2 choices for Mayor" so you don't have to confine your
vote to the usual two big parties for tactical reasons. If you vote for a
"small" party with little chance it's not wasted, you have a second choice as
backup.

Preferential voting: It's a good thing!

~~~
buro9
[https://www.londonelects.org.uk/im-voter/counting-
votes](https://www.londonelects.org.uk/im-voter/counting-votes)

> If a candidate receives more than half of all the first choice votes they
> are elected immediately

There is far more choice on the centre and left than there is on the right.
The two leaders in the polls are neck and neck.

If you are centre-left, you may wish to be defensive and put your vote for the
most likely to win, and your second on the one you believe in.

It still sucks.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
If a candidate of the _x_ tendency gets more than half the first choice votes
cast, I think it's pretty-much game over for the _anti-x_ tendency whatever
the voting system, or does the math disagree with me?

------
refrigerator
Very nicely done - wish there was something like this for the general election
too!

Also checked out your main product (getagent) and it looked great - we're
actually just in the process of selling our house but hadn't heard of you guys
so have already gone through most of the process, but worryingly, the agent
we're using isn't in the top 8 list that you guys recommended...

Anyway congrats, you successfully 'growth hacked' me :)

------
zimbatm
Is Tfl the focus of the election ? I would vote for anybody who decides to
build more bike leans and pedestrian-only places instead.

~~~
Symbiote
The Green Party then?

The London Cycling Campaign should be more informed than I am, since I left
London last year: [http://lcc.org.uk/articles/sadiq-and-zac-wobbly-cycling-
why-...](http://lcc.org.uk/articles/sadiq-and-zac-wobbly-cycling-why-you-need-
to-sign-for-cycling-now)

------
MarcScott
Can we get the same thing for the EU referendum?

~~~
Chelsea__Thomas
Here Here!!

------
Chelsea__Thomas
Great - made me question who to vote for!

------
dang
Normally we'd bury this for being garden-variety politics, but it looks like
it might be an interesting approach to helping voters decide, so we'll treat
it as a possibly interesting website instead and change the title from "London
Mayoral Elections 2016: Who Should You Vote For?" to emphasize that.

~~~
Symbiote
Sites like this have been around for a few years, or decades in the case of
the Netherlands [1].

Unlock Democracy did a much better one — without any "opinion" after each
statement — for last year's election: [2] (If anyone wants to try it, a valid
postcode in England should be B94 5PJ, or make your own at [3].)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vote_Match](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vote_Match)

[2] [http://election2015.votematch.org/](http://election2015.votematch.org/)

[3]
[http://www.doogal.co.uk/PostcodeGenerator.php](http://www.doogal.co.uk/PostcodeGenerator.php)

